# Del Toro - New Yorker story



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a nice story and interview with del Toro about his films, including upcoming projects *Frankenstein* and *At the Mountains of Madness*.

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/02/07/110207fa_fact_zalewski?currentPage=all


----------

